

NoSQL meet SQL (a SQL front-end to CouchDB) - warp
http://legitimatesounding.com/blog/NoSQL_meet_SQL.html

======
milestinsley
This is an impressive proof of concept, but the single most powerful thing
about key value stores / document-based DB's is their _independence_ from SQL.

Lately I have been experimenting with MongoDB and, personally, the divergence
from SQL is refreshing and helps me rethink those engrained RDBMS principles!

Perhaps this could be useful when migrating from a legacy SQL system?

~~~
pierrefar
SQL is a query language and, frankly, doesn't need to be tied to an RDBMS.
Look at SimpleDB and now CouchDB.

However, with new k/v stores and other database models, I don't see why we
need to mangle SQL to work with every single type of data model. If it can be
mapped, great. Otherwise, let each database build a query language to truly
exploit its power.

~~~
shpxnvz
Note, however, that the SimpleDB 'select' syntax is _SQL-like_ and not
actually SQL.

The danger here is a proliferation of syntactically similar but semantically
different query languages, and mass confusion as developers attempt to switch
between data storage providers.

~~~
tesseract
How about using a real SQL engine, then? <http://www.sqlite.org/vtab.html>
among other possibilities.

------
jbellis
It's relatively easy to make a SQL front-end for any single-node database.

For distributed databases it is harder.

------
zitterbewegung
Isn't this an SQL view/ presentation on couchdb? Are there any disadvantages
for using it this way?

~~~
swannodette
It uses temporary views. Very slow. Damien Katz has a comment on the original
post saying how it might be done efficiently.

~~~
perezd
I hope they speed up temporary views in the future. MongoDB has a nice query-
style language, and I think that it really helps ease some concerns for noobs
to document-style data, plus, adds a nice level of flexibility.

